# Chicken Bone 12/2/18



## PompChaser315 (Feb 18, 2011)

Got to the beach about 1400 and found a nice cut. Surf was rough and the fish were there. First cast landed a 22" Black Drum. Hung out for around 2.5 hours and ended up with a 15" Pomp, 3 drum 16" - 22" , and lost a nice slot Red in the wash. All caught on fresh dead shrimp. Beats work anyday.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Nice ! That stupid wave monster that hides in the wash has knocked off a many of fish ! Lol ! Thanks for the report. If you can't figure out how to post your pictures....just PM me and I'll give you my number, then you can text them to me and I'll post them for you.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## PompChaser315 (Feb 18, 2011)

I think I figured it out. Is the pic showing up?


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Yep ! :thumbup:


----------



## SurfFishingMeister (Aug 18, 2015)

Heck yeah!!!! Love to see the action is coming alive at the Surf!


----------

